# The Autumnlands



## Kahze (Mar 28, 2016)

I discovered this graphic novel recently at a book store and it looks like some serious fun for any fantasy / Conan lover. It is totally packed with Anthros of all different species. Have any of you read this yet?


----------



## furryclaws (Mar 29, 2016)

Nope, but just from the cover alone, it looks like a very interesting comic! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jack Flag (Mar 30, 2016)

I bought this not too long ago and its amazing. Definataly worth buying. It got cancelled after 9 issues though


----------

